# Feral Hog Hunting Inquiry



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Your task, should you accept, is to help one determine how best to stock up. You see, I've been mulling over some thoughts on my hunting preferences here lately and thought I'd hit the boards to see what others were thinking (and using) as well.

There are many species that I love to hunt, but I want to keep each discussion very focused and very specific. For the purpose of this discussion, my interests here are focused on *feral hog*.

Now here's the meat of my inquiry.... you are to identify the following that you would use:

1) What rifle would you use?

2) What bow would you use?

I have my thoughts but will chime in later after I see what some of y'alls is! I'll let this discussion run for a while and then compile the responses (along with responses that I receive from other inquiries) and post them up on my blog (and here of course!!!).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

M77MKII in .243


----------



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

[quote name='AWMiller']

Now here's the meat of my inquiry.... you are to identify the following that you would use:

1) What rifle would you use?

2) What bow would you use?

QUOTE]

On the gun question: You can kill a pig with a wellplaced .22 shot, or have them run after the shot and live many more years with a poorly placed bazooka shot. It's all about projectile placement...

Personally, I believe that in order to make up for any shooter's imperfect aim, especially mine, the larger the round the more wiggle-room you have with shot placement. So personally, i like anything .30 cal or bigger.

On the bow: Stick to the rifle....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site Silverboar.


----------



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

Gracias!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

it really boils down to putting the Bullet where it needs to be to do the job you're asking it to do...I Prefer my .243 bolt action.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

223 if you are very good with it ------- put it in it's ear. I have used 22LR not good results, 22mag on piglets fine, 222 semi good results, but the smallest i would go is the 223 rem. I have harvested most of mine with the 223, but for the bigger ones (over 100lbs+) i would use my 7-08mm as i did not have a 243 at the time. Now i would use my 6mmBR as my number one choice or the 300whisper if i wanted to be very quiet.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

For rifle i used a 308 for the flordia thick brush, i will shoot through some brush for a pig! .... after i have positivly identified him.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like a 300 win mag. Seems to put the hurt on them just about where ever you hit. Never have to worry about under penetrating and it charging or running away. 30-06 is not bad but I have family who wont shoot anything less than the 300 win mag( he shoots a 7mm STW) cuz of the time he shot one with his 30-06 and he had to scale a tree to keep from becoming lunch. ive killed 3 with a 300 win mag and they made it not 50 yards, not 20 yards, they made it a comnbine total of maybe a foot. They drop like the 180 grain bullets were freight trains at full speed.

Less powerfull cartridges will work but in the heat of running onto a herd of hogs that well place shot it takes to put him down is not exactly a guarantee. These little piggies dont always go we-we-we all the way home they've been known to tear up a person pretty good and personaly its not a position I am fond of being in. just my $ .02


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

I carried a .243 this year deer hunting and ran into several pigs. It works fine but shot placement counts. I hit the biggest pig I have ever seen this year and he got away. Two weeks later I saw a big boar and got a good rest and he dropped on the spot. My son killed one with his 7mm-08 with one shot so I would recommend the larger caliber. Also our pigs run in packs so a nice lever action or semi would be handy. I have seen some hunters carry big cal. handguns. I don't want to get that close.


----------

